# Bear Hunt



## Venator1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Considering a bear hunt this year. Any recommendations on where? Canada? Maybe? Any input would be great.




Thanks


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Bears Den in Northwest Ontario has always been good when I have hunted there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out the Hillsport Hilton.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Depending on your budget......Alberta, Sask and Manitoba charge alot more than say Ontario and Quebec. They also have more color phase bears out west if that was a goal. If you went to NF you could do a bear/moose or bear/caribou combo. I bear hunted Manitoba and Ontario some.


----------



## langlres_mark (Jun 14, 2009)

At Lang Lake Resort we are doing bear hunting again this year after taking a couple years off. The ministry is telling us we need to bring in Bear hunters this year or we can lose our Bear Management Area. We are offering affordable bear hunts in a prominent bear area (bordering Killarney Provincial Park) with excellent accommodations and affordable prices. Call Mark at 1-800-593-Lang if you have questions.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

It is probably too late to sign up for this year, but I highly recommend Buck Lake Outfitters in Huntsville, Ontario, Canada (a couple of hours north of Toronto). 

He has a website:
http://www.bucklakeoutfitters.com/index.htm

My friend and I went with them last September, There were nine hunters in all that he took for the early season. Eveyone at least saw a bear, and 7 of us killed one. One guy took one that weighed 450 lbs. Most average about 200 lbs. in that region the outfitter told us. I took a 200 lb. boar with my 20 gage, flintlock smoothbore.



Got the mount back a couple of days ago. Unofficial score on the skull is 15 7/8".


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Alberta, Slave River area near Wood Buffalo National Park, great hunting and good size bears, big wolf as well!


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

Kuiu Island Alaska. Adventure hunt. Great big island variety blackies:












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

